# Someone is sending messages from my sons email



## lscheopner (Jan 3, 2006)

I have never been on this part of the forums and am not a computer whiz but need some help. Tonight, my son gets an irate email from his ex-girlfriend and then her mother. They forwarded a message to him that called her all kinds of nasty names. Even though they no longer date, they are still good friends. They are both still in High school. He forwarded them to me and says he didn't send them. He wasn't even on the computer at the time. He will be changing his password in the morning but we wondered if there is a way to find out where it came from. His email is on yahoo and the nasty message in his sent box. I contacted yahoo and made a report but haven't heard anything yet. 
Sometimes he logs into his account at school and might not of logged out when he was done. He does this alot at home. Can anyone give me any ideas? Thanks

Laina


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

They don't sound like 'still good friends'.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

tell you son to logout when he is done.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

change password or dump account and make a new one. Be more careful in the future


----------



## lscheopner (Jan 3, 2006)

I take it there is no way to figure out where it came from. 

Laina


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Not really. What the others have said is pretty much the truth...if it was sent from his account, well, unless the ISP has some way to tell whether or not it was sent from his account, on a computer w/another IP address, then he's out of luck.


----------



## lscheopner (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, he changed his password this morning and will keep an eye on the account. If it happens again we will dump it and start over. 

Laina


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yahoo should be able to tell your son what email address was used to send thos email messages. Just given them the exact times.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

You can tell possibly where it came from if you can get on the girls computer or the print out or copy she gave your son has the "headers" turned on. This may help. The headers would give an IP address and possible ISP info and more. 
If the headers werent turned on then other than getting a court order sent to Yahoo to get the information then no you can not find out.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

if he forgot to log out at school anyone could've sent it and it will have come from his account. Not much he can do except to be more careful. With teens myself I wonder how good of an idea them having this much access is. I don't check their emails any more but I do keep an eye on their myspace sites. they're 16 and 18 and usually come to me if they have a problem.


----------

